# 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

Nun gibts wieder mal eine runde Mitgliederzahl zu vermelden:
Soeben hat sich das 70.000ste Mitglied angemeldet....

Wobei das eigentlich ja schon wieder falsch ist, da wir ja die inaktiven Mitglieder löschen.

Und das waren bisher auch schon 16.590

Somit hatten wir eigentlich insgesamt schon 86.590 Anmeldungen.....

Geht man von den Zahlen der letzten Jahre aus, kann es gut sein, dass wir dieses Jahr dann (in dem Fall inklusive der wieder gelöschten Mitglieder) die Zahl von 100.000 Anmeldungen schaffen werden...

Eine unglaubliche Zahl.....

Und nicht jeder ist natürlich froh darüber, da steigende Mitgliederzahlen steigende Probleme bedeuten können und damit leider auch einiges an Einschränkungen erfordert..

An der „Qualitätsdebatte“ werde ich aber nicht teilnehmen (von wegen lieber mehr Klasse statt Masse)...

Zum einen ist es eine Qualität, wenn so viele Angler unser Angebot so positiv betrachten, dass sie sich registrieren – zum anderen gibt es eine solche Menge auch kleinster „qualitativ hochwertigster“ Foren, dass aber auch jeder seinen Platz finden kann (und soll...)...

Da früher oder später aber eh alle wieder im Anglerboard reingucken „was so geht“, sind wir mit der Situation auch nicht unzufrieden..

Vor allem auch deswegen, da uns bisher für den bereich Angelforen auch noch niemand erklären konnte, wie man da „Qualität“ genau beschreiben oder definieren soll . So viele Mitglieder wie es gibt, so viele unterschiedliche Ansichten dazu gibt es wohl auch...

Sei es wie es sei, wir sind schon auch bisschen stolz auf den Zuspruch und freuen uns hiermit nochmals offiziell über die Anmeldung des 86.590sten Mitgliedes respektive abzüglich der gelöschten über das aktuell: 
70.000ste.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

PS:
Hha ist das 70.000ste Mitglied, das sich gerade registriert hat..


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Schön zu hören, dann wird es einfacher sein in den Regional-Bereichen etwas zu fragen, wenn dann mehr Leute aus der eigenen Region kommen


----------



## Wolfsburger (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Ich find es guuT. Ich kann mich z.B mit Mietgliedern aus meinen Verein austauschen. 
Was vieleicht negativ ausfällt sind die vielen doppel Posting, die mich aber auch nicht weiter stören


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> z.B mit Mietgliedern aus meinen Verein austauschen.


 
HONEYBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das schreit doch nach einem TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


70.000 Mitglieder ist echt schon eine Hausnummer, aber ich wenn man bedenkt, dass davon etwa nur 2 bis 5% hier am Boardleben teilhaben, dann kann man mal sehen, wieviele Mitleser und "Kartei-Leichen" es gibt, was man aber nicht unbedingt als schlecht abgelten muss, denn das spart bestimmt so manche unnötige Debatte.
Also doch Qualität.


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> 70.000 Mitglieder ist echt schon eine Hausnummer, aber ich wenn man bedenkt, dass davon etwa nur 2 bis 5% hier am Boardleben teilhaben, dann kann man mal sehen, wieviele Mitleser und "Kartei-Leichen" es gibt


 
Ich denk, die werden gelöscht?#c



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Hha ist das 70.000ste Mitglied, das sich gerade registriert hat..


 
Melde er sich!:m
(Gibts da nen Preis für?)


----------



## Nimra (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Und bevor das alles unter geht!!!!!!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und danke an die Macher und die fleißigen Helfern.
Ihr könnt da ruhig stolz drauf sein
:vik:
Grüße Aus Franken
Armin​


----------



## scripophix (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Da sei der Redaktion bzw. den Betreibern hiermit symbolisch auf die Schultern geklopft. Ehre dem, dem Ehre gebührt. #6


----------



## angler4711 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Glückwunsch!



#6#6#6


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Respekt, Glückwunsch und weiter so! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Danke 
Wir strengen uns weiter an..
Aber das meiste kommt eh von den Membern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



> 70.000 Mitglieder ist echt schon eine Hausnummer, aber ich wenn man bedenkt, dass davon etwa nur 2 bis 5% hier am Boardleben teilhaben, dann kann man mal sehen, wieviele Mitleser und "Kartei-Leichen" es gibt





> Ich denk, die werden gelöscht?


Ja, werden sie.
Wer keinen Beitrag geschrieben hat und innerhalb eines Jahres nicht eingeloggt war, bekommt eine Mail.
Wird der darin enthaltene Link nicht aktiviert, wird das Mitglied gelöscht.
Ist also sozusagen immer mit einem Jahr "Verspätung".....


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Meine Fresse |bigeyes

70t Anmeldungen!

Als ich hier als 1680.er angekommen bin hätte ich mir das nie träumen lassen.


Geile Nummer Tom #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



> Geile Nummer Tom


Jo, find ich auch - ich war mal Nummer 800irgendwas.....

Vor 2 Tagen um 11 Uhr war der 70.000ste, bis gerade sind schon wieder 169 neue dazu gekommen ;-))))


----------



## Bausi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Auch meine ganz herzlichen Glückwünsche, es ist nicht mehr weit bis zur 100.000!!!

Schade ist nur, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, welche Mitgliedsnummer ich damals hatte...

Euer Erfolg ist das Ergebnis harter Arbeit und daher eigentlich nur konsequent!
Ich wünsche Euch und uns Mitgliedern noch ganz viele gemeinsame Jahre und alles Gute für die Zukunft!

Liebe Grüße
vom Bausi


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

70000 ist echt ne Nummer#6



> Schade ist nur, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, welche Mitgliedsnummer ich damals hatte...


 
Ich glaube das kann man oben in der Adresszeile sehen, wie z.B bei Truttafriend 
http:// www .anglerboard. de /board/ member.php?u=*1680*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Als ich hier als 1680.er angekommen bin hätte ich mir das nie träumen lassen.


----------



## BigGamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kann man oben in der Adresszeile sehen, wie z.B bei Truttafriend
> http:// www .anglerboard. de /board/ member.php?u=*1680*


 
Das könnte sein, bei mir steht 70672, abzüglich der Löschungen könnte das hinkommen irgendwo zwischen 60k-70k.
Also bin ich die 70672te Neuanmeldung:vik:


----------



## Bausi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Ist ja der Hammer= 1319tes Mitglied, jetzt bin ich aber auch ein bisschen stolz!#6
Wieviele der Mitglieder, welche sich vor mir angemeldet hatten, sind wohl noch dabei???


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Ich ;-)))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

|schild-g und #g dem Board! 

Den Machern und Moderatoren! #6

Nun ist die "Großstadt" nahezu real, mit Bars und Kneipen, Sex, Crime, Suff, Rock&Roll, Polizeiwache und allem was dazu gehört ... |rolleyes


Nebenbei: U=44 :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Bausi schrieb:


> ...Wieviele der Mitglieder, welche sich vor mir angemeldet hatten, sind wohl noch dabei???



Ich bin auch noch dabei.:m Und gedenke das auch noch eine ganze Weile zu bleiben.:q:vik:

u=828


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



> Wieviele der Mitglieder, welche sich vor mir angemeldet hatten, sind wohl noch dabei???


Hier ist noch einer. |wavey:
u=665


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Hi Oli,

Wenn Bei Dir wirklich 665 steht und das die "Mitgliedsnummer" (Reihenfolge der Anmeldung) sein soll kann die Zahl die hinter dem "U" aber nicht selbige sein. Denn ich, z.B., habe mich vor Dir angemeldet, habe aber eine höhere Zahl.|kopfkrat|motz:#4

Im Endeffekt ist es ja egal wer sich wann angemeldet hat. Als ich mich damals angemeldet habe kannte man noch jeden einzelnen User mit Namen und ich denke mal keiner hat sich auch nur im Entferntesten ausmalen können was aus diesem Forum einmal wird.


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Steht da wirklich Stuffel.
Halt mal den Mauszeiger über meinen Nick. Da siehst Du es.
Von den Jahreszahlen kann es irgendwie nicht stimmen... Das stimmt schon...


----------



## BigGamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



ollidi schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich Stuffel.
> Halt mal den Mauszeiger über meinen Nick. Da siehst Du es.
> Von den Jahreszahlen kann es irgendwie nicht stimmen... Das stimmt schon...


 
Vielleicht ist ja bei nem Update irgendwas durcheinandergeraten#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



> Vielleicht ist ja bei nem Update irgendwas durcheinandergeraten


Ja, gerade bei den Membern aus Anfangszeiten ist das so..

Beispiel:
Obwohl Dok als Forengründer mit Sicherheit User Nr. 1 war, ist er mit Nummer 220 geführt..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Hat Martin irgendwann schon mal geschrieben: Da gab's mal einen Neusortierlauf in der Userdatenbank, und der war wohl alphabetisch geordnet.

Dazu aber gleich die alles entscheidende Frage:
Gibt es einen 10. Geburtstagsfestakt im nächsten Jahr 2010 Anf.September,
wie damals zum 5. Geburtstag 2005?


----------



## Pappa70 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein riesen RESPEKT dem Gründer , den Betreibern , den Admins ,den Mod´s und allen Members unserer schönen Comunity.
Ich bin richtig stolz , hier mitmachen zu dürfen. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



> Gibt es einen 10. Geburtstagsfestakt im nächsten Jahr 2010 Anf.September,
> wie damals zum 5. Geburtstag 2005?


In Überlegung...


----------



## Case (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

70 000 sind 'ne ganze Menge...

Das Anglerboard hat sicher viel bewegt und das Angeln verändert.

Mehr als jede Zeitschrift das tun könnte.
Freu mich, recht früh dabei gewesen zu sein.

Case


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

hallo thomas, wo liegen wir derzeit bei der mitgliederzahl und wie hoch ist die anzahl der karteileichen?
was mich auch mal interessieren würde,  wäre  welche nummer ich bei meiner damaligenden anmeldung eingenommen hatte, vg


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

@Salziges Silber:
Du bist Nr. 128.707

Aktuell sind es 147.241 registrierte Mitglieder. 

Gelöschte Karteileichen: 57.869

Das bedeutet, das neueste Mitglied hat aktuell die Nummer:  205.110


----------



## Bener (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Und der Franz ist die 313!


----------



## Bener (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Und ich bin 202511. Toll! :vik:


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Und wo siehst du das Bener? Und nach welcher Zeit wird man gelöscht wenn nicht online?


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Gelöschte Karteileichen: 57.869


löscht ihr händisch? user falkenvincet war wohl seit anmeldung auch mehere jahre inaktiv, bis er vor einigen wochen hier mit dem posten begonnen hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

@Lochi
Wenn du dein Profil aufrust, steht im Browser oben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=126113 

Die Nummer hinter dem u= ist die Benutzernummer. Das ging ursprünglich stumpf bei 1 los. 

Wenn man noch nie einen Beitrag geschrieben hat und sich über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht eingeloggt hat, bekommt man vom System automatisch eine E-Mail. Wenn man sich dann innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist immernoch nicht einloggt wird der Account gelöscht.


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Danke Franz wieder was gelernt!
Also nicht wie bei anderen wenn man in 14 Tagen nix schreibt fliegt man raus. Das hier nicht so ist war mir klar nur hätte die Zeit länger sein können. 

Wer war denn der erste?


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



bombe20 schrieb:


> löscht ihr händisch? user falkenvincet war wohl seit anmeldung auch mehere jahre inaktiv, bis er vor einigen wochen hier mit dem posten begonnen hat.



Mein Freund ist vor vier Jahren verstorben und auch immer noch angemeldet, ist also normal.
Ich habe darüber schon nachgedacht, wenn Thomas immer von den gefakten Mitgliederzahlen des Bundesverbandes redet und dies hier anscheinend nicht anders läuft?
Allerdings schaue ich schon mal in sentimentalen Momenten auf sein Profil, stört mich deshalb nicht diese AB Praxis!

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Freund ist vor vier Jahren verstorben und auch immer noch angemeldet, ist also normal.
> Ich habe darüber schon nachgedacht, wenn Thomas immer von den gefakten Mitgliederzahlen des Bundesverbandes redet und dies hier anscheinend nicht anders läuft!
> Allerdings schaue ich schon mal in sentimentalen Momenten auf sein Profil, stört mich deshalb nicht diese AB Praxis!
> 
> Jürgen



Find ich auch nicht kacke, so bleibt was wenn wir übern großen Teich schwimmen!


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Danke Franz wieder was gelernt! Dann bin ich Nr. 89387 #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

sehr interessante informationen, danke dafür


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Komisch, rufe ich mein Profil auf, steht da nur das:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/usercp.php
Bewege ich mich hier nun Nummernlos?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Komisch, rufe ich mein Profil auf, steht da nur das:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/usercp.php
> Bewege ich mich hier nun Nummernlos?
> 
> Gruß Siggi


#h

=99187


----------



## jochen68 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Siggi, du bist der: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=99187

Forumsnick anklicken. VG


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Danke Euch beiden, jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert.#c
Mist, wenn der olle Kopp nicht mehr richtig schafft.|rolleyes

Gruß Siggi


----------



## prinz1 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*

Hallo!
Leck misch de Beulen!
Isch habbe die 714! Boah!
Mann, mann, so lang bin ich schon hier!
Danke an alle für die netten Jahre!

der prinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 70.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboardforum....*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Lochi
> Wenn du dein Profil aufrust, steht im Browser oben:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=126113
> 
> ...



Hallo Franz.

Liegt es an dem einen Beitrag?  Ich hätte immer noch gern den belegten Nick  Und er hat seit 2010 exakt einen Beitrag verfasst und sich nicht mehr eingeloggt 

Liebe Grüsse an unser fleißiges Team#6


----------

